# SB 10K Restore Help With Spindle and Bed Work Shop(s)



## Hutch (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello again guys. I'm looking for a shop that re-grinds spindles and beds. Does my lathe need it, meh. 
  The bed is just above for me the tolerances for a scrape. .006"
  The spindle just needs about .002" of a grind. 
  For a 1963, it's still in great shape but boy was it dirty.  Like someone said, it's a labor of love.

  I know some would just let this go but as long as it's all torn apart why not really do this right.

  Any shops, guys? BTW, I'm in the Los Angeles area but that doesn't matter to me. 

  Thank you,

  Hutch


----------



## joebiplane (Sep 22, 2014)

Hutch said:


> Like someone said,* it's a labor of love.*
> 
> I never had one ground ( spindle or ways)  but I expect it will be FAR MORE  than a labor of love   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.
> 
> ...


----------



## comstock-friend (Sep 23, 2014)

(We did this over at PM, but maybe someone here needs the info...)

Hutch,

Studwell has done some work for me in the past.

Studwell Engineering

 Studwell Engineering
 11053 Penrose St. #C
 Sun Valley, CA 91352

 John Friend


----------



## drs23 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hutch said:


> Hello again guys. I'm looking for a shop that re-grinds spindles and beds. Does my lathe need it, meh.
> The bed is just above for me the tolerances for a scrape. .006"
> The spindle just needs about .002" of a grind.
> For a 1963, it's still in great shape but boy was it dirty.  Like someone said, it's a labor of love.
> ...



Hutch, is that "Los Angeles, Bulgaria"? :biggrin:


----------



## Hutch (Sep 23, 2014)

comstock-friend said:


> (We did this over at PM, but maybe someone here needs the info...)
> 
> Hutch,
> 
> ...



I called Studwell. He referred me to Schafer Grinding Co. in Motebello, Ca. Schafer said they would do it which is fine by me. Number 323-724-4476. Maybe this post can also help someone else out.



drs23 said:


> Hutch, is that "Los Angeles, Bulgaria"? :biggrin:



Bore in Ruse, Bulgaria.  Live in Los Angeles.


----------

